# [Unique Idea] Labyrinth Cube



## Seanliu (Sep 5, 2014)

Ive got an idea for a new puzzle - Equation - 


Labyrinth + Maze Cube = Labyrinth Cube!


Basically, its a maze cube with the black lines actually cut into the cube (so that a ball bearing can roll through it) and the goal is to make the cube so that the ball bearing can roll from the 'start' to the 'finish', therefore making cube rotations necessary. Also, there would be more than 1 solution hopefully, and if it was shapeshifing… Hard as hell. Also, A plastic film or whatever needs to cover the whole cube so the bearing doesn't fall out.

Thanks for Reading.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 5, 2014)

How are you going to stop the ball bearing from falling out of corners when the layers are misaligned?

Edit - you could make it from a spherical 3x3.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 7, 2014)

So basically just a maze cube, which is just a sticker variation that nobody likes to solve without having a picture of the solved state. The ball bearing going through it would not add anything in complexity.

A shape-shifting maze cube WOULD be evil, especially if the solved state was not a cube-shape, but just a shape that connects all the lines


----------



## Seanliu (Sep 7, 2014)

AvGalen said:


> So basically just a maze cube, which is just a sticker variation that nobody likes to solve without having a picture of the solved state. The ball bearing going through it would not add anything in complexity.
> 
> A shape-shifting maze cube WOULD be evil, especially if the solved state was not a cube-shape, but just a shape that connects all the lines


 Though the ball bearing would fall out? Also, the idea is that there is more than one solution.

Thanks for reading my post!


----------



## Tony Fisher (Sep 9, 2014)

The general idea is not new but the form you suggest maybe. I think your idea would need some modification since as suggested by others the ball is likely to fall out during moves. Keeping the maze on the surface would be tricky.


----------

